# retirement today



## nvtribefan (Dec 30, 2016)

My retirement begins today!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 30, 2016)

Woohoo! Congratulations nvtribefan!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2016)

nvtribefan said:


> My retirement begins today!


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 31, 2016)

Congratulations! May you enjoy yours as much as my DH and I have enjoyed ours!


----------



## Carla (Dec 31, 2016)

Congrats! Now everyday is Saturday, you're gonna love it.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 31, 2016)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 31, 2016)

Congrats. Nice retirement location too.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 31, 2016)

Bullie76 said:


> Congrats. Nice retirement location too.



Thanks!  We considered moving, but we like our health care providers, the summers and winters are not extreme, we're a 3.5 hour drive or 30 minute flight from the Bay Area, own an accessible home, and have no state income tax.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------

